# Mena,AR/Wolf Pen Park



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Has anyone gone and stayed here? I am thinking about trying it out this weekend. Looks like cooler weather up there this weekend.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Where are you staying? 

We were supposed to ride there for a couple of days this past spring, but unfortunately I wasn't made aware there was a bridge that needed to be crossed to get into our campground. My rig was over the weight limit for what they had posted and I wasn't about to pull my trailer through a rain swollen creek which is what they had marked as their big rig access. Needless to say I wasn't real thrilled with the whole situation, especially after they wouldn't refund me. 

We ended up at Daisy State park late that night and rode the trail there for a day or so then went to Mack's Pines and rode Moccasin Gap for a few days. Which was awesome!

So long story short I got nothing for Wolf Pen, but if you decide to hit one of the other places I can help you out.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I plan on driving my 12,000# class c with trailer and toys adding another 3,500#. How much can the bridge hold? My truck and truck camper with trailer would not be much less. I talked to the camp and they have RV sites available so how do you get those RV's in? Same bridge?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem then with those weights. 
If I remember correctly the sign they had on the bridge said 10 ton max, of which I am well over when fully loaded. There was a sign next to the bridge that said big rig access and is a just a gravel low water crossing for the creek.

After driving that many hours, the last 4 of which were in the rain I wasn't about to risk my rig on either of those so I turned around and found somewhere else to stay. There wasn't a mention of this anywhere on their website or in any of the correspondence I had with them so to pull up and see that in the pouring rain late at night completely threw me off. 


BTW, the campground with the bridge is Wolf Pen Gap ATV campground. There is another campground just up the road called Coyote Canyon that doesn't have a bridge. Which one are you staying at?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I called and talked to Wolf Pen Gap. That is probably where I will stay.They mentioned the bridge to me and said it is not just wood. They said there is a rail car under that. I am going to try it just because the low temps up there this weekend. Trying to beat the summer heat with out driving to Colorado.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Should be a great trip I then. 
It's a completely different kind of riding compared to what we have down here and I would ride there all the time if it was closer. Had a trip set up for Taylor Park, Colorado this August but scheduling at work changed and we had to cancel it. So we may head back to Arkansas in the fall.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Had a blast! I picked a great weekend. Locals said it was unusual cool weather for that time of year and it was nice. The trails were easy to get around and I recommend going out there.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Just want to show the view and the falls out there.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Man those are some beautiful pics. I would love to live in Arkansas in the mountains. I hope to go ride there myself one day.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

I love that place. We rented a cabin last time I went just down from the falls. Next trip let me know and I'll get a group together and meet ya there.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I would like to return for this fall. I will post up something if I get a trip planned.


----------

